# high survival year = lower package and nuc demand



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

It is only February... I think for most of the country it is far to early to say that we had a higher survival... Northern States could get hit hard still over the next 4 weeks.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It isn't even March yet. So, even though I have a low dieback rate as of this last week, it is still winter and too early to count our chickens. Not until expamsion really starts. I do know some folks who are starting to graft though. I guess they have to get back in the groove. Warming up to production.


----------



## kokomodreamin (Aug 28, 2011)

Warming up ? We just finished right at 200 splits saturday, have drones and drone brood going strong, and are moving bees into citrus groves with open bloom (which is 2 to 3 weeks early) as we speak here in central Florida.
David Miksa has had several thousand cells a week coming off for a few weeks already.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

we just had our local association meeting this past weekend. Had a few conversations with other selllers of packages and sales are down to about half of what they were this time last year. The survival this years is better then 80%. Lots of requests for queens this spring for splits so that should help me make up the lose on package sales.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

My Nuc orders have already surpassed last years, and i am still taking orders for a few more weeks.

Aaron


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have more orders than I can fill.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

AstroZomBEE said:


> My Nuc orders have already surpassed last years, and i am still taking orders for a few more weeks.
> 
> Aaron


Ditto


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

Where can one get queens in California (in or around Sacramento) for splits in March? I need to split my hives comming out of the almonds but haven't found queens.


----------



## Mosherd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Everything in the journals has been pushing nucs instead of packages and have been for a number of years. My feeling is the demand is there but is shifting towards locally produced nucs. I know in this area a few people who have given up on packages because pf poor wintering ability. Or they buy a package and requeen in the sumer with a local queen. $80 for a package then $25 for a replacement queen gets to be expensive. Of course if you buy 10 packages and 50% live at $80 each the cost for each package reaching its first anniversary is $160 each. Might as well buy a nuc and have a better wintering rate. These are the discussions of many people in my area of CT. If I were a package producer or bulk purchaser I would switch my business plan towards nucs to meet that growing demand.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

My package and Nuc orders have far surpassed last years and the year before and still taking orders. I have March and April to get through as well.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

I am selling nucs this year so I can purchase more equipment and the people buying are seeing things like this. They are local to the area and with a nuc they already have a headstart on a pkg. By buying from me I will be more than glad to help them out with inspections and advice when needed. I should say the people I am selling to most of them to are local which is a benefit for them.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

LSBees said:


> Where can one get queens in California (in or around Sacramento) for splits in March? I need to split my hives comming out of the almonds but haven't found queens.




Seriously? Queens in mid March in Northern California and you want to order them this late? Dare to bet you haven't had bees very long. Almonds will be wrapped in a couple of days.. Mated queens in Sacto start the last couple of days of March if you want real mated ones.... Many of the big guys are currently booking May orders currently. If you want March queens you minimally need to order in October the previous year. Otherwise you are going to have to stick with Virgins or Cells for such an early date. PM me if you want a chance at either cells or Virgins in two weeks from us.......although I really don't think it would be a wise beekeeping move on your part and I don't recommend it. If you plan on taking them over the hill to get mated your most likely going to be out of luck with such an early date. Why does everyone want to plant corn in December? A season for everything my friend. Patience..... Mild winters do not necessarily mean early queens are also conversely available early.:scratch:


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

There's alot of interest around here for nucs. The price has a bottom at 115. There's some talk of $100, but thats small beeks with 10 and 15. We also have drones, some are swarming. We graft this week. 
Mark, we've already taken first splits. It is definitely warm enough in SC, if it is here.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Taken bees to blueberries yet Paul?


----------



## Mosherd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

In CT, overwintered Northern nucs are selling for $135 each. Some producers are already sold out.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

yea we went friday night. guaranteed 8 frame averages. growers were pleased. requeening the dinks, they can go down the road as nucs or to cucumbers.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Last few days everybody who has called to order packages have said that they have called several people and everybody is sold out. Looks like demand is just fine. Even with the mild winter I am hearing of very high losses in the 80% range.


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

Demand for nucs and packages seem to be high again around here. Our nucs have been sold out for a couple months and we sold double from last year. Still getting calls for nucs or packages, some calls just looking for a lead to who might have some availble.


----------

